# Engineering Dictionary



## abourne (Sep 25, 2010)

I would like to bring an Engineering Dictionary into the exam.

It might help me in understanding key words in a problem or with non-analytical questions.

Using Google brings up incomplete results for a large physical book like this as everything is online.

A colleague has mine has an old Technical Dictionary he may bring in Monday which might be sufficient.

What's a complete Engineering Dictionary?

- Title

- Publisher

- Author

- ISDN number

-etc.


----------



## Bengineer (Sep 26, 2010)

abourne said:


> I would like to bring an Engineering Dictionary into the exam.
> It might help me in understanding key words in a problem or with non-analytical questions.
> 
> Using Google brings up incomplete results for a large physical book like this as everything is online.
> ...


-Title: Dictionary of Engineering

-Publisher: McGraw-Hill

ISBN: 0-07-141050-3

I found this book on Amazon


----------



## abourne (Sep 27, 2010)

Thank you. Went ahead and ordered one. I'm probably going to bring in a Websters as well. Even if I don't use them, I feel it might come in handy if I need to lookup a key word that might appear to be ambiguous to me.


----------



## Sschell (Sep 27, 2010)

Bengineer said:


> -Title: Dictionary of Engineering-Publisher: McGraw-Hill
> 
> ISBN: 0-07-141050-3
> 
> I found this book on Amazon


This is the one I have.

notice that I said this is the one I "have" not the one that I "used on the exam" or the one that I "use for anything".

I bought it. Opened it once or twice just for fun (maybe to be sure that there are words inside)... never was useful for anything. While studying, never had a use for it. During the exam, it just took up space and was extra weight for me to lug around. Personally, this makes the bottom of the list in terms of important references for the exam, may as well be a copy of Moby Dick.

But thats just me, ymmv... and I like to complain so...[/rant]


----------



## goodal (Oct 4, 2010)

abourne said:


> Thank you. Went ahead and ordered one. I'm probably going to bring in a Websters as well. Even if I don't use them, I feel it might come in handy if I need to lookup a key word that might appear to be ambiguous to me.


two is overkill. I would take one even though youll probably not open it.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 4, 2010)

don't bother if you live in IL. Dictionaries of any type are prohibited from the exam room


----------

